

David Cameron urges Internet firms to block child abuse images - ancarda
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23393851

======
MarcScott
And here's the response from Open Rights Group.
[http://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2013/cameron-demands-
act...](http://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2013/cameron-demands-action-on-
child-abuse-images)

